# Tracking Number Delay



## Harry Klippton (Dec 20, 2020)

Not a pedalpcb build but thought I'd share for your enjoyment. It's a madbean cave dweller delay in a 1590a. The graphic theme is meant to be in good fun, and a memento of this year. May all your deliveries be fulfilled!


----------



## Chas Grant (Dec 20, 2020)

Very Nice! You need one more decal though. Just copy and paste this for the back.

 "Your package will arrive later than expected, but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility."


----------



## PaulSmt (Oct 19, 2021)

Wow, nice one you built there! Can I ask how did you build it? Dude, you're so talanted. I wish I had your ability to make things from scratch like that. I'm thinking about ordering a pedalpcb from China. The only thing that's holding me back is the shipment. Idk how I'kk receive my package. My friend recommended ems shipment tracking. I'm not a very enthusiastic online buyer, but isn't ems shipment tracking super popular? Have you ever heard about them?Nice one you built there!


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 19, 2021)

That’s awesome 🤣🤣🤣....great build!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 19, 2021)

Lol thanks for the super old thread bump


----------



## fig (Oct 19, 2021)

The relevance remains, as does the fabulosity !


----------



## wintercept (Oct 19, 2021)

Nice work, though the theme makes me unreasonably angry at the moment.


----------

